

SpaceX’s Next Frontier: Landing a Rocket on Earth - nrao123
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/05/science/space/next-frontier-for-spacex-and-elon-musk-landing-a-rocket-on-earth.html

======
mishu1
Thanks for the link!

Even if SpaceX are not successful this time, they've raised the bar for their
competitors tenfold. I'm amazed how little ESA, ULA and Orbital are doing in
the direction of reusable rockets.

